
A DNA-Based Archival Storage System - zdk
http://research.microsoft.com/apps/pubs/default.aspx?id=258661
======
brudgers
Direct link to paper: [http://research.microsoft.com/pubs/258661/dnastorage-
asplos1...](http://research.microsoft.com/pubs/258661/dnastorage-asplos16.pdf)

